# Raptors @ Hawks, March 26th



## speedythief

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (28-40) @ *Atlanta Hawks* (11-57)
March 26th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, AARON" TITLE="WILLIAMS, AARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/WILLIAMS, AARON.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LUE, TYRONN" TITLE="LUE, TYRONN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/LUE, TYRONN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CHILDRESS, JOSH" TITLE="CHILDRESS, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/CHILDRESS, JOSH.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOSH" TITLE="SMITH, JOSH" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/SMITH, JOSH.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HARRINGTON, AL" TITLE="HARRINGTON, AL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/HARRINGTON, AL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="EKEZIE, OBINNA" TITLE="EKEZIE, OBINNA" SRC="http://www.batug.com/obinnaekezie.jpg">
*Tyronne Lue, Josh Childress, Josh Smith, Al Harrington, Obinna Ekezie*</center>


----------



## Q8i

All I Wanna See In This Game..

Alston 30+ Pts
Aaron Williams 10+ Pts
Raptors Lose

ThanQ


----------



## Turkish Delight

This should be an exciting game, I expect Jalen Rose to have a big performance tonight. 
It would be nice to see Bosh have two solid back to back games, I'll be looking for him to play a big role in tonight's outcome.


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way guys, for all who will be participating in the play by play action tonight please stay on topic, and please try to avoid 3 or 4 word posts.
Thank you.


----------



## schub

vBookie - Raptors favored by 4:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152842


----------



## Turkish Delight

schub said:


> vBookie - Raptors favored by 4:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152842


Sounds good.
Thanks for the update.
1000 on the Raptors for me.


----------



## Crossword

Hmm... I think I'll make my first bet of the season on this one... brb


----------



## JS03

schub said:


> vBookie - Raptors favored by 4:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152842


500 on the Raps for this one...


----------



## adhir1

Turk did u bet all of ur points on the Raptors???? cuz ur point total is .90??? if u did ur truly a high roller...throw those points DOOOOWN BIG MAN...THROW THEM DOWN....back on topic...

yah look for the Raptors bounce back and just stick it to the Hawks..and give them a nice beating...i think Rose will go nuts today....and i think he will break his personal career best....look for Bosh to have another good night today with a strong double double...i think tonight will be a nice game and im gonna try and stay home and watch it...i bet everything i have on the raptors tooo..so hopefully they win....


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> Turk did u bet all of ur points on the Raptors???? cuz ur point total is .90??? if u did ur truly a high roller...throw those points DOOOOWN BIG MAN...THROW THEM DOWN....back on topic...


Haha not this time.
I transfered my points to my RPG character, but yes I am a High Roller.


----------



## JS03

We should be able to win this..and also this is also payback from last time..


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Haha not this time.
> I transfered my points to my RPG character, but yes I am a High Roller.


 :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

I put 3000 on this one by the way.


----------



## adhir1

OT: How do u give ur self points???? for the RPG thing???


----------



## Crossword

POST!


----------



## Crossword

Guys, I'm sorry to say but I won't be here tonight to post in the game thread, so you guys are gonna have to pick up the slack for me!


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to say but I won't be here tonight to post in the game thread, so you guys are gonna have to pick up the slack for me!


I'll do my best.. :biggrin:


----------



## ATLien

Raptors should win fairly easy, Hawks are crap.

One step closer to the #1 pick.


----------



## Numbed One

We better not lose to Atlanta twice within a couple weeks.

I wasn't embarrassed after the first loss, but I might be if we lose tonight.

I want to see Bosh have another monster game.

Mo Pete needs to get into double digits in scoring on the road for once too.


----------



## adhir1

like i said before...i think this game is when we will beat up on the Hawks...Jalen is angry that he played bad last night...Bosh is just gonna be Bosh...and MoPete HAS to break out of the road slump some time...i thik it will be tonite....so look out for it...


----------



## Q8i

Tip-Off

Goin To B A Great Game


----------



## madman

Good Aaron is starting again


----------



## madman

not a good start Turnover to Layup


----------



## Pejavlade

Atlanta with a sold out crowd.


----------



## ATLien

Chillz with a steal and a sweet finger roll


----------



## madman

there we go bosh with a midranger


----------



## Pejavlade

Will CB4 have another good game? Rafer is off to a bad start.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whoa server is slow.. Hopefully they fix this up..
Bosh with that silky smooth jumper.
2-2 early on.


----------



## madman

MO with a FT area jumper need more of that from him on the road


----------



## Turkish Delight

Morris Peterson hits a jumper..
Hopefully this is a sign of things to come for him, we really need him to have a big road game here.


----------



## ATLien

God, Ekezie is such a scrub. Not even a good scrub, just really terrible scrub.

Donde Esta Bogut


----------



## ATLien

Josh Smith with a sweet fade away J.


----------



## Pejavlade

Josh with a nice jumper. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja will be the xfactor in the game I can feel it.


----------



## madman

bad clock management leads to a bad shot by rafer


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors look flat right now, I'd like to see them give the ball to Bosh inside.


----------



## ATLien

Pejavlade said:


> Peja will be the xfactor in the game I can feel it.


:laugh: He is a first quarter player. I have seen him score 15 points in the first quarter, and then never score again. He is the anti-Ben Gordon.


----------



## madman

Rafer picks up his 2nd early foul


----------



## ATLien

Rafer Alston with his best Chris Paul impression.


----------



## madman

sweet move

bosh with a layin


----------



## ATLien

Josh Smith with another jumper.

Good to see him hitting J's.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with his second foul, he sits down.
Sam Mitchell doesn't look happy with that call.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Drobnjak with a layup.
Where is the defense?


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja ones again, maybe he is just a 1st quater scorer.
Raps are playing extremly poor right now.


----------



## ATLien

Peja with an easy layup.


----------



## madman

:curse: Milt Pilacio misses the ball on a 1 foot pass


----------



## Turkish Delight

Timeout.
10-7 ATL.
I really don't like what I'm seeing from the Raptors right now, unlike last game the Raptors don't look good early on. 
Hopefully this is something that will change.


----------



## Pejavlade

Get Donyell in the game to hit some pocket 3's and give some life to Raps.


----------



## ATLien

Atlanta so far, so good. Would like to see a little more offense from JChill and Harrington, since they are the two most polished scorers on the team. They need to develop a presence early on.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Already 3 turnovers for the Raptors and the 1st quarter is barely half way done.
The Raptors are usually a good team in terms of turnovers, they don't give up the ball too much.
They need to start protecting the basketball and make wiser decisions on the offensive end.


----------



## ATLien

Peja with a nice fade away, LOL.


----------



## madman

drobjniack [sp?] is killing us, bu JR comes right back and nails one


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja wow this guys amazing. Nice tear drop jumper.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen turn around jumper.
Book it.

Jalen can get that shot any time he wants.


----------



## ATLien

Refs are calling this one too tight. JMO.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pejavlade said:


> Peja wow this guys amazing. Nice tear drop jumper.


The Raptors will need to contain him if they are to win this game.
Yesterday they gave Webber too much space and he took advantage, and so far in this game Drobnjak is doing the same.


----------



## Pejavlade

Cb4 nice take and 1. Everytime he can do that on Gugs.


----------



## madman

Bosh with a And1 post move! 

why is it that our franchise player always seems to have big games vs ATL?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Eric Williams and Donyell Marshall check in.

I'll be back guys going to go eat.


----------



## ATLien

Chillz with the easy slam.


----------



## ATLien

madman said:


> Bosh with a And1 post move!
> 
> why is it that our franchise player always seems to have big games vs ATL?


He played a year of college ball a block away from Philips Arena.


----------



## Pejavlade

The Atlanta fans are starting to get into this on. Jchillz with a coast to coast layup.


----------



## ATLien

Diaw for the dunk.


----------



## madman

atlanta shooting 60%


----------



## ATLien

Great ball movement so far for Atlanta.


----------



## madman

TheATLien said:


> He played a year of college ball a block away from Philips Arena.


i meant like how VC always seemed to drop 40 on you guys and bosh is playing pretty well


----------



## Pejavlade

TheATLien said:


> Great ball movement so far for Atlanta.


Yeah and there doing this with out Harrington. Peja and Chillz are carrying the load right now.


----------



## ATLien

Oh yeah, I dunno. VC could sell out Philips, though. Only a handful of players can hold claim to that (AI, Shaq, Kobe, LeBron)


----------



## Pejavlade

Mo Pete struggling again on the road 1-4 shooting thus far.


----------



## ATLien

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah and there doing this with out Harrington. Peja and Chillz are carrying the load right now.


Yeah, everyone was hating on Chillz around draft time but he is having a sensational March. I think averaging 16ppg/8rpg.


----------



## madman

nice pass inside, we need to keep giving it to bosh


----------



## ATLien

Tony "The Black Hole" Delk is in. Once the ball goes in, it don't come out.


----------



## madman

Rose with a nice layin, good movement starting from CB4


----------



## ATLien

Childress splits 2, and goes for 2.


----------



## Pejavlade

Weak take by Rose, now picks up the foul. Matt Bonner should provided Raps with much needed energy.


----------



## madman

Eric with a sweet J


----------



## madman

The hawks are playing really good right now


----------



## Pejavlade

Eric with 7 pts now really tought take there. Raps picking up thier defence, Eric has given the Raps some momentum.


----------



## madman

26-23 at the end 1,


----------



## Turkish Delight

Eric Williams with 7 points?
How did that happen?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Last year we lost to the Bulls four times, and this year we've already lost to Atlanta once.
What is with us losing to such bad teams?


----------



## Pejavlade

Didnt the Hawks shoot extremly well last game vs Raps? Looks like the same trend all over again. Peja nice curl layup.


----------



## ATLien

Peja with a 2nd Q score.


----------



## madman

wow no defence at all


----------



## ATLien

Big Al's been non existant.

Delk for 3.


----------



## Pejavlade

Rafer nice layup but turnover next time down the court.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Tony Delk hits from long range.
Atlanta is on fire right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Toronto's defense has been dismal so far in this game, definately something that they'll have to put more emphasis on if they're going to win this game.


----------



## ATLien

Delk for 3 again. He's hot


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja missed a hook, but Tony Delk showing flashes back when he scored 52.


----------



## madman

wow Delk is on fire as well as the rest of the hawks team


----------



## ATLien

Bonner offensive rebound. No post presence for ATL.


----------



## madman

nice drive by skip, get the lay in and 1


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston shaking and baking....
COUNT IT AND A FOUL!


----------



## Pejavlade

Rafer with a nice floater and 1. Nice offensive rebound by Bonner to get the 2nd chance oppurtunity.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer just schooled his defender on that drive, I'd love to see more of that from him.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pejavlade said:


> Nice offensive rebound by Bonner to get the 2nd chance oppurtunity.


I was just about to point that out.
Bonner isn't over powering or anything like that, but he hussles for those loose balls, and that's how he gets a lot of rebounds on the offensive end of the court.


----------



## Pejavlade

Where has Harrington been this game? Raps are doing a good job keeping him quite.


----------



## ATLien

Delk Peja and Chills have been making their shots. Stick with whats working.


----------



## ATLien

Josh Smith to the FT line for 2. Al Harrington passed out of a triple team.


----------



## madman

Bonner is cold the last 2 games


----------



## Turkish Delight

Haha Chuck makes another joke about Leo.
Gotta love Leo Rautins.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Bonner is cold the last 2 games


Much like most of our team, he's been missing two many open shots of late.
Those are shots that he can and should be able to make.


----------



## madman

AW with a baby hook


----------



## madman

JR hits from just inside the arc


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lamond with a nice wrap around, dishes it to Rose and he hits.
Raptors have a little run going here.


----------



## Pejavlade

Who noticed the women beside Wilkins she was nfire:.


----------



## madman

Lamond for 3!! good to see him getting some PT tongiht


----------



## Pejavlade

Josh is really trying to find his range, if he could combine that with his athletic ability he could be one of the elite superstars in the game.


----------



## madman

Pejavlade said:


> Who noticed the women beside Wilkins she was nfire:.


you mean the one who was interviewing him?


----------



## Turkish Delight

A phantom foul on Bonner.
Josh Smith hits.
Raptors bring it down the floor and Lamond hits for three.
42-37 with 6:22 left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## madman

Atlanta still shooting 64% :sour:


----------



## ATLien

Pejavlade said:


> Josh is really trying to find his range, if he could combine that with his athletic ability he could be one of the elite superstars in the game.


:banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Lamond for 3!! good to see him getting some PT tongiht


He can be a solid contributor for our ball club, it's just that he can't find much playing time behind Rose, Peterson and Bonner.
It's a shame.


----------



## ATLien

Wowza.


----------



## madman

Wow That Was Sick Wicked And Nasty J-smoth With A 1 Hander And1


----------



## Pejavlade

madman said:


> you mean the one who was interviewing him?


No they zoomed on to Wikins and she was siting beside him.


----------



## madman

Yelle out again


----------



## ATLien

Smooth with a dunk, then a block. Nice.


----------



## Turkish Delight

How did Jalen Rose miss that shot right under the rim?
That was a sick dunk by Josh Smith though.


----------



## Pejavlade

TheATLien said:


> Wowza.


Hes glides in the air its really impressive to watch.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Josh Smith blocks Bonner, shot clock violation.


----------



## ATLien

Smith with a rebound, and 2 FT's coming up. He's playing great


----------



## Turkish Delight

I wouldn't be surprised if Marshall doesn't come back into this game.
His back has really been bothering him of late.


----------



## ATLien

Another Ekezie sighting. Wow, worst player in the NBA I swear. Andrew Bogut or Eddy Curry will replace his sorry butt next year. Guaranteed.


----------



## madman

Rose is really cold


----------



## Pejavlade

Rose really strugling with his shoot. Ones again Bonner giving the Raps 2nd chance. Seems like every team they play forget that Bonners on the floor.


----------



## ATLien

Rose tryin to build a home with all these bricks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose shoots, misses..
Bonner with the offensive rebound.
Rose shoots and misses again.
Bosh rebounds, gives it to Mo Pete, he misses.
Rose with a third offensive rebound, gets fouled.


----------



## madman

has anyone noticed how they have barely been talking about the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose hits from long range!
47-42 Hawks.


----------



## madman

Nice pass from half from skip to Bosh for the dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with a heads up play finding Bosh underneath the rim for an easy dunk.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer commits his third foul, he's going to take a seat.


----------



## madman

we need to keep giving bosh the ball, 11 pts on 4-5 shooting


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors need to get back in this ball game, hopefully they can finish this half out strong, so they can have some momentum going into the 2nd half.


----------



## madman

Thank you, keep on truckin CB4


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a dunk.. 13 points for him already.


----------



## ATLien

Good break started by Harrington. Lue easy lay up


----------



## Turkish Delight

How has Rose managed to miss all these free throws?


----------



## ATLien

Jalen Rose looks very frustrated


----------



## Pejavlade

Looks like your right TheATLien where has Peja gone.


----------



## madman

wow al harington showing some range


----------



## ATLien

Al Harring with a 3 at the buzzer.

Atlanta 3/5 from 3.


----------



## Turkish Delight

TheATLien said:


> Jalen Rose looks very frustrated


He's had a bad week.
First the Raptors lose to his former team the Bulls, in Toronto.
Then he had a bad game against Philadelphia last night.


----------



## Pejavlade

3 pt from Al this could serve as a major momentum burst by the Hawks. Al is heating up.


----------



## ATLien

Harrington with a mini Hook. Starting to come alive in this game.


----------



## madman

they are still shooting 60% where is the D?


----------



## ATLien

Royal Ivey just spear tackled Jalen Rose.


----------



## Pejavlade

OT: Miami is losing to Bobcats by 11 at halftime.


----------



## ATLien

No defense being played by either team.
Too many FT oppurtunities for Toronto.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose misses another free throw.
What's wrong with him?


----------



## Pejavlade

Halftime:

Raps 53
Hawks 59


----------



## Turkish Delight

59-53 Hawks going into half time.
Not a very good 1st half for the Raptors by any means.
They'll need to come out with a lot more energy in the 2nd half.


----------



## ATLien

Good game from Atlantas stand point. I would try to give it more to Delk, he is really really feeling it.


----------



## madman

Top Performers 

Toronto 
C. Bosh
5-6
13 Pts
6 Rebs
0 Assists 

Atlanta 
J. Smith
4-4 
13 Pts
3 Rebs
1 Assists


----------



## ATLien

Josh Smith could go for a new career high tonight.


----------



## madman

Jalen is playing better then it seems


----------



## madman

TheATLien said:


> Josh Smith could go for a new career high tonight.


what is his high right now?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Terrible defense, but whats new..

Bosh played well.. 

Bonner is still missing shots.. Rose is really frustrated.. Donyells injured.. 

I thought Eric Williams played really well off the bench. 

I wanna see Hoffa and/or Sow in the second half damnit! we need some defense!


----------



## madman

wow 32 pts in the paint :sour:


----------



## ATLien

madman said:


> what is his high right now?


19


----------



## Q8i

Raps Better Win This Game.. N Wuts Up Wit JRose Missin FTs?
Alston, Cmon Man.. 2 Assists At Da Half? 

Give Da Ball To A-Train Man!


Lets Go Raps!


OT: :biggrin: Bout Heat Losin By 11! HaHa


----------



## Numbed One

I don't understand why Mitchell won't play Sow/Hoffa. He can't seriously think we're getting into the playoffs... Even if he did, Hoffa and Sow aren't going to sink our ship.

C'mon! Sow on Josh Smith would be a good matchup.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Numbed One said:


> I don't understand why Mitchell won't play Sow/Hoffa. He can't seriously think we're getting into the playoffs... Even if he did, Hoffa and Sow aren't going to sink our ship.
> 
> C'mon! Sow on Josh Smith would be a good matchup.


I think what he's doing is very effective.
He's not going to let them play just because we're not in the playoffs. He's showing them that they are going to have to earn their spot on the rotation.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoping for a much better 2nd half, we're going to have to step up on the defensive end.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Numbed One said:


> I don't understand why Mitchell won't play Sow/Hoffa. He can't seriously think we're getting into the playoffs... Even if he did, Hoffa and Sow aren't going to sink our ship.
> 
> C'mon! Sow on Josh Smith would be a good matchup.


Thank you.

At a time where we are struggling so much with defense (well we always are).. and are not going to make the playoffs, what is the downside in playing Sow and Hoffa? That is what they bring, defense and hard work, exactly what we are lacking.


----------



## Numbed One

Turkish Delight said:


> I think what he's doing is very effective.
> He's not going to let them play just because we're not in the playoffs. He's showing them that they are going to have to earn their spot on the rotation.


Sow has played very well.

I'd say he's earned some PT.


----------



## madman

wow that shot by childress was off


----------



## Turkish Delight

Childress just had one of the ugliest shots I've ever seen.


----------



## Turkish Delight

What's happend to Jalen Rose?
Missing free throws, open jumpers?
This isn't the Jalen Rose that we are accustomed to.


----------



## ATLien

Looked like he didn't want to take it. He hesitated


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh was 5/6 from the field in the first half, he needs to get the ball a lot more in the 2nd half.


----------



## madman

that was good defense by aaron down low


----------



## Numbed One

Turkish Delight said:


> What's happend to Jalen Rose?
> Missing free throws, open jumpers?
> This isn't the Jalen Rose that we are accustomed to.


Rose has his slumps like every other human in the NBA.

Give him another game or two and he'll be back in form.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh left wide open, another nice find by Alston.
We need to see more of that.


----------



## madman

nice ally oop by the hawks


----------



## ATLien

Big Al with the alley oop


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh is on fire right now.
He's only missed two shots all game, 17 points for him right now.


----------



## madman

Yess Pape sow coming in


----------



## madman

Rafer for 3


----------



## madman

Pape with a board


----------



## Turkish Delight

A Pape Sow sighting.
It seemed that this was inevitable, since it doesn't look like Donyell will come back in this game.


----------



## madman

Pape is playing good D


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen hasn't shot this badly from the line in a long time.


----------



## madman

bosh with 17 & 7


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice find by Jalen, seeing Bosh inside.
Bosh gets fouled, will go to the line.


----------



## madman

MO does something on the road :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on a 9-0 run.
I like what I'm seeing right now.


----------



## ATLien

Harrington drives, gets fouled. Smart move, Toronto is on a dangerous run.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I think this will be another game that goes down to the wire.
The Raptors sure have had some exciting balls games this season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh has been spectacular so far.
I wouldn't be surprised if he can reach his career high in points tonight.


----------



## ATLien

Oh man. Smith made a 3, but it didn't count.


----------



## madman

Bah come on MO


----------



## madman

Chris is playing great tonigh


----------



## Turkish Delight

Haha look at that expression on Mike Woodson's face.
Defensive three seconds again.
Jalen goes to the line and hits.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bosh is having a brilliant game so far.


----------



## ATLien

More FT's for Big Al. Playing his heart out.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Harrington gets to the line, almost a three point play.


----------



## madman

eric taking it to the rack and is going to the line


----------



## Pejavlade

Boris Diaw with a nice looking shot. But on the other end commits a foul, good take by eric. This game is coming down to the final possesion.


----------



## madman

eric splits a pair


----------



## madman

Sow with the Offensive board, i am really liking this kid


----------



## Turkish Delight

Eric Williams drives and gets the layup to go.
We've been playing a lot better in this 3rd quarter.


----------



## madman

Damn smith hits a 3 and gets fouled


----------



## ATLien

Wow Josh Smith J and 1.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I always knew J-Smooth had the jumper, now hes putting it to use!! 

He just needed confidence was all!


----------



## madman

Bosh with another mid ranger


----------



## madman

Sow with another defensive board 4 boards in 7 minutese and Eric WIlliams makes a shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio and you can book it.
He's really worked on that shot during the offseason and it has payed off.


----------



## ATLien

Diaw showing some offense tonight.


----------



## madman

**** Milt


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Anyone else notice that we are a much better team with Eric Williams & Pape Sow on the floor?

We need defense, we have enough offense already.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio with another one of his signature offensive fouls.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> Anyone else notice that we are a much better team with Eric Williams & Pape Sow on the floor?
> 
> We need defense, we have enough offense already.


Yeah I've been thinking of that as well.
Don't forget we've had Milt on, he's also a pretty solid defender.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have done a good job of getting to the line, already been there 30 times.


----------



## Turkish Delight

79-78 Atlanta going into the 4th quarter.
I liked the defensive effort in that 3rd quarter, Bosh has been spectacular, and Eric Williams has been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## ATLien

Chillz takes it to the whole And1


----------



## madman

Childress with a nice left handed layin and1


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice three point play the old fashion way by Jchills.


----------



## madman

Bonner snaps a cold streak


----------



## madman

Jalen for 3 Raps take the lead


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose hits!!
For three!
Right over Josh Childress.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Oh my Bosh!*
That was sick.
He's played great tonight.


----------



## madman

Milt stopped runnig and Bosh dunked and Chuck gave him an OH MY BOSH


----------



## JS03

Back........ Nice dunk by Chris Bosh


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a vicious dunk, 85-82 Raptors.
Great find by Eric Williams.
Raptors have gotten a nice run together now, looking very good.


----------



## JS03

7-0 Run for the raptors..


----------



## JS03

I totally forgot there was a game right now... Damnit


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> 7-0 Run for the raptors..


They need to keep it up, and take Atlanta out of this game.


----------



## ATLien

Sweet jam for Bosh


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 25 points and 9 rebounds right now.
He's been unbelievable.
They'll need to keep finding him down low if the Raptors want to win this game.


----------



## madman

still no hoffa hmmm


----------



## JS03

Great shot by Chris Bosh...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with that silky smooth jumper.
27 points for him now.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Pape Sow off! This is where it all goes down hill!!

Unless Bosh keeps hitting everything.. could very well go for career high tonight.. after the j Bosh with 27.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh with 25 points and 9 rebounds right now.
> He's been unbelievable.
> They'll need to keep finding him down low if the Raptors want to win this game.


speaking of which


----------



## JS03

Nice passing..Great shot by Milt


----------



## Turkish Delight

Delk with 16 points now.
The Raptors have done a good job of slowing him down in this 2nd half, hopefully he doesn't heat up down the stretch now.


----------



## madman

:curse: anyone want to play defense?


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh is just amazing..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Tony Delk? Are you for real?

KABOSH!! CB4 with the slam!! 29 for bosh.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with yet another vicious dunk.
29 points for him now.
How many dunks is that?


----------



## madman

Bosh having another career game


----------



## JS03

Rafer with two Free throws.!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Rafer need those free throws to get his confidence back.


----------



## madman

bonner going to the hoop


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner Driving in the Lane..Good Job


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow Bonner with a nice bucket, nice to see him using the dirble.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

BONNER.. loves taking it to the rack!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are giving up too many offensive rebounds right now, this might end up hurting them later on.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> BONNER.. loves taking it to the rack!


That was a nice move, stayed in control, knew what he was going to do, and just took it to the rim hard.
Great play.


----------



## JS03

I missed 3 quarters... Anything good?


----------



## ATLien

Muhammed, Jack, Elder are sitting together. (2nd straight home game I've seen them at)

Paul Hewitt is also at the game.


----------



## madman

we need to keep them out of the post for the next little while


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I missed 3 quarters... Anything good?


Well Bosh had some pretty nice dunks.
Hawks were leading going into the half, but the Raptors have came back into this game and it looks like it's going to go down to the wire now.


----------



## Numbed One

Turkish Delight said:


> That was a nice move, stayed in control, knew what he was going to do, and just took it to the rim hard.
> Great play.


We've got to hold on to Bonner.

People say he doesn't have too high a ceiling, but we don't need 3 or 4 guys to score 20+ a game.

Bonner is versatile enough to score 15 a year in his prime, methinks. He's a special player.


----------



## madman

Bosh gets his 27th double double


----------



## Turkish Delight

Back to back double double for Bosh.


----------



## Pejavlade

Double double for Bosh.


----------



## madman

Tough shot


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh on a roll right now..


----------



## ATLien

Bosh is money


----------



## bigbabyjesus

TheATLien said:


> Muhammed, Jack, Elder are sitting together.
> 
> Paul Hewitt is also at the game.


Told yah.

Harrington nice pull up j.. 

on the other end great d by harrington but Bosh hits it anyways!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Keep feeding Bosh, that looked like a foul as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with another bucket.
31 points for him.
He's been on fire all game.


----------



## ATLien

JChillz with a beauty of a follow up


----------



## Pejavlade

Jchills has been amazing this game. Mo pete pocket 3 ball. :banana:


----------



## madman

Peterson from the corner for 3


----------



## JS03

MoPete!! great shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer gets the ball back, sends it to Peterson, and he hits, for three!
Raptors lead by 1!


----------



## madman

good paitence by skip


----------



## madman

great D by Mo


----------



## JS03

Yes..Great call for a charge


----------



## bigbabyjesus

uh oh, Jalen starting up in the post in crunch time, we all know what this means...

and its not a good thing, because teams are starting to double him a lot more down there.


----------



## Turkish Delight

What was Guggs thinking? 
Fakes out Bonner then when he had an open lane to drive to, he throws it behind his back?
Good work by Peterson to draw the charge.
Raptors ball.


----------



## Pejavlade

Rose doesnt get the call on the offensive end but made up for it on the defensive side with a charge foul call. :clap:


----------



## Numbed One

Jalen is forcing it... give the rock to Bosh dammit.


----------



## ATLien

Didn't know you get a charge while not staying still. Must be a new NBA rule change.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen has 20 points in this game, but he's only 6/15 from the field.
At least that's an improvement from last night.
It's crunch time!


----------



## JS03

Numbed One said:


> Jalen is forcing it... give the rock to Bosh dammit.


yeah...Bosh is on fire..


----------



## Pejavlade

I somehow doubt Bosh will be getting the ball in the last 2 min. Rose will look to be the hero.


----------



## madman

5 players in double figures for the raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 31 points, shooting 13/18 from the field.
What a game for him.


----------



## JS03

Nice move by Chris Bosh


----------



## madman

showed you peja


----------



## Numbed One

Thats better.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bosh is taking over right now, could we see a 40+ game?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh draws the contact and gets to the line.
Getting closer and closer to that career high.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with 1 for 2 free throws


----------



## Numbed One

TheATLien said:


> Didn't know you get a charge while not staying still. Must be a new NBA rule change.


I've seen that happen a lot... it isn't a new rule.


----------



## JS03

Great D for Chris Bosh


----------



## madman

Bosh with another board


----------



## Pejavlade

Smith with a huge block maybe the play of the game.


----------



## Numbed One

Aww Bonner, nice quicks there, but give it to Bosh!

GAWD


----------



## madman

good find by skip


----------



## ATLien

Why didn't Peterson just dunk that


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson gets bear hugged under the basket.
Goes to the line to shoot two.
This is the Raptors game right now.


----------



## ATLien

Pejavlade said:


> Smith with a huge block maybe the play of the game.


Yep, that was sick


----------



## JS03

Mopete with the free throw..


----------



## Turkish Delight

TheATLien said:


> Why didn't Peterson just dunk that


He tried faking out the defender so he can go up for the open layup.


----------



## ATLien

Atlanta always just folds at the end. Tired of this, same ol same ol.

We need another offensive option.


----------



## madman

Mo has been pretty decent today


----------



## Numbed One

And gawd damn that Porsche commercial is annoying.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice to see Bonner work so hard on the defensive end right after he got blocked. He just never gives up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Mo has been pretty decent today


This hasn't been the typical road game for him.
He's actually contributing on both the offensive and defensive end right now.
Keep it up Mo!


----------



## JS03

Like Leo said...CB4 playing like a Monster...


----------



## madman

4 point game we just need a stop here


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Give it to Bosh.. he needs the career high!


----------



## ATLien

This game's over.

Bosh is a stud.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lue turns it over.
Raptors in control.


----------



## JS03

Yes Rose with the free throws


----------



## JS03

I think we got this game...


----------



## madman

this one is pretty much over


----------



## JS03

Yep, we got this game... good game guys...


----------



## madman

just need 1 of 2 and we are pretty much guarrented the win


----------



## madman

time to switch to ncaa illinois and arizona are in OT


----------



## Pejavlade

Raptors win!Raptors win!Raptors win! Good game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose has gone to the free throw line 18 times in this game.
Great to see him continually trying to get inside for those easy points.


----------



## Numbed One

Props to Bosh.

Hopefully he can keep this pace up through the end of the season and bring his averages up a bit.

I think the turning point to this game was the insertion of Pape Sow :yes:

We got a keeper with Pape. He should get 15 minutes a night next year.


----------



## adhir1

i stayed home and watched the game...the raps played sloppy but came out with the Win...C4 played great i enjoyed that...


----------



## JS03

32 Point for Chris Bosh... Player of the Game..IMO


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Numbed One said:


> Props to Bosh.
> 
> Hopefully he can keep this pace up through the end of the season and bring his averages up a bit.
> 
> I think the turning point to this game was the insertion of Pape Sow :yes:
> 
> We got a keeper with Pape. He should get 15 minutes a night next year.


hell, he _should_ get 15 minutes a night this year, problem is we have a logjam in the frontcourt. 

also, where the hell is araujo? i don't like what mitchell is doing with him.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Jalen Rose has gone to the free throw line 18 times in this game.
> Great to see him continually trying to get inside for those easy points.


Yep.. Rose doing a great job.... sorta


----------



## JS03

Rose went for 6-17 not bad...


----------



## JS03




----------



## Numbed One

vigilante said:


> hell, he _should_ get 15 minutes a night this year, problem is we have a logjam in the frontcourt.
> 
> also, where the hell is araujo? i don't like what mitchell is doing with him.


Yeah I know Sow deserves 15 minutes a night right now, but we know that's not going to happen :sigh:

I like Mitchell... but I really don't get his handling of his young bigs. Freakin' play 'em. They're not hurting us when they're out there. They can provide exactly what this team needs on its bad nights, so what is holding them to the bench? Youth? Thats bull****.

Its getting on my nerves... I don't want to hate Mitchell, he has to stick around for a few years.


----------



## JS03




----------



## bigbabyjesus

Numbed One said:


> Yeah I know Sow deserves 15 minutes a night right now, but we know that's not going to happen :sigh:
> 
> I like Mitchell... but I really don't get his handling of his young bigs. Freakin' play 'em. They're not hurting us when they're out there. They can provide exactly what this team needs on its bad nights, so what is holding them to the bench? Youth? Thats bull****.
> 
> Its getting on my nerves... I don't want to hate Mitchell, he has to stick around for a few years.


It seems like Mitchell is saying all the things I wanna hear about our young bigs.

He keeps saying that you can only learn so much in practice, and that in game experience is what helps your game the most. 

Yet when Araujo was starting he played 15 minutes one night, 6 the next, and Sow comes in, it seems like when Sam Mitchell feels like it. 

I mean, come on Sam, your great, but you know were not making the playoffs, play our young bigs, it will pay off in the future. I mean we gotta play Hoffa 30 minutes a game, and Sow 10-15 minutes a game. Just find a way.. if it cuts off Donyells minutes, who cares.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Numbed One said:


> Yeah I know Sow deserves 15 minutes a night right now, but we know that's not going to happen :sigh:
> 
> I like Mitchell... but I really don't get his handling of his young bigs. Freakin' play 'em. They're not hurting us when they're out there. They can provide exactly what this team needs on its bad nights, so what is holding them to the bench? Youth? Thats bull****.
> 
> Its getting on my nerves... I don't want to hate Mitchell, he has to stick around for a few years.


I like what he's doing.
As I said before, he's showing these young guys that it's not their right to get minutes, but it's more of a privillage. They aren't just going to be given the minutes for not doing anything, they have to earn them by working hard in practice and when they actually do get to play.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> I like what he's doing.
> As I said before, he's showing these young guys that it's not their right to get minutes, but it's more of a privillage. They aren't just going to be given the minutes for not doing anything, they have to earn them by working hard in practice and when they actually do get to play.


But we always hear Sam RAVE about Sow and Hoffa working incredibly hard in practice, but he says that practicing is only so much, they need game experience.. which is contradicting what he actually does.


----------



## rapsfan4life

Just saw the end of the game, can someone recap anything important that happend in the game?? Its much appreciated


----------



## Turkish Delight

rapsfan4life said:


> Just saw the end of the game, can someone recap anything important that happend in the game?? Its much appreciated



Bosh owned.
That was pretty much the highlight of the game for me.


----------



## Mike1155

Hey Eric Williams finally decided to do something with his playing time. It's funny how that works.....you contribute, you get playing time.


----------



## TRON

Wow, 332 posts for a Toronto vs. Atlanta game  

I missed the game but heard it was close throughout


----------



## trick

at the rate that Bosh is making these 'career' nights, it'll be a matter of time that such nights will be his 'average' game


----------



## madman

trick said:


> at the rate that Bosh is making these 'career' nights, it'll be a matter of time that such nights will be his 'average' game


:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

trick said:


> at the rate that Bosh is making these 'career' nights, it'll be a matter of time that such nights will be his 'average' game


That's true.
It seems like with every passing game, his PPG and RPG increase.
(Leaving out the two games after his injury of course)


----------



## Q8i

Oh Shoooot
23 Pages :gossip:


----------



## ATLien

On mine it's only 7 pages.


----------



## Crossword

Damn, I missed this game. I was hoping to catch some of it but they were showing the end of the Illinois-Zona game at Duff's, and by the time that was done the Raps game was over. Oh well, from the looks of this thread it was a good game.


----------



## Crossword

TheATLien said:


> On mine it's only 7 pages.


 What do you have, 50 post pages?


----------



## Q8i

In The Locker Room:

"We're trying to finish the season with some private goals to shoot for," Raptors forward Jalen Rose said. "Obviously, the playoffs (are) the No. 1 (goal). But you still have to go out there and play and improve." 

"I'm just glad we won," Bosh said. "I had a good game last night, but it didn't pay off because we didn't win. To have a good game and win at the same time, it's a double bonus." 

"Bosh was a tough stop all night," Hawks guard Tyronn Lue said. "He was very creative in the paint." 

"I think that was a big shot," Peterson said. "I got the ball in the corner and knocked it down. It came down to a couple of plays and I thought that play really turned the game around."


----------



## Turkish Delight

Glad to see that there is no more of that, "we are aiming for the playoffs" talk.
They were out of the playoff race for awhile now, and any educated raptor fan should have known that already.


----------



## speedythief

Great basketball day yesterday. Two awesome college games and a W for the Raps. Nice to finally play on a Saturday night, and win one, too.

Bosh averaged a crazy 1.8 points per shot last night. Nothing was going to get in his way. He was dunking all over the place, hitting his jump shot, and even making some wild ones. His running jumper half-hook thing was pretty strange but it worked.

Looks like Bosh is recovered from his injury and Donyell is headed in the other direction. If it means more playing time for our young'ns, good. I don't wish injury on anyone but I liked what Pape did last night.

What's the deal with Hoffa? He's out of the rotation. IMO Mitchell has promised his players that he wants to make a real run at the playoffs, and the vets have held him to that promise and demanded he put the team in a position to win rather than to groom our young centre. A-Train hasn't played amazingly since being inserted into the lineup, and he's actually only getting Hoffa-type minutes, but the team has really been fighting.

When does the week start for Player of the Week... this week. Bosh is averaging 28/16.5 in the last two games.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> When does the week start for Player of the Week... this week. Bosh is averaging 28/16.5 in the last two games.


It starts on Monday and ends on Sunday doesn't it?
And then they announce it on Monday I believe.

Not totally sure, but I think that's how it works.
Anyways, here are his stats for the week.
http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=151518


----------



## ansoncarter

love to see Bosh win player of the week

why are the game threads so long all of a sudden? I'm just posting on it because I need to buy a healing potion


----------



## Turkish Delight

ansoncarter said:


> love to see Bosh win player of the week
> 
> why are the game threads so long all of a sudden? I'm just posting on it because I need to buy a healing potion


We're trying to get more people involved with the game threads. Lately this forum has been pretty empty, so we're trying to improve the activity around here by having bigger game threads.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I was a little mystified that the Hawks took Childress so early in the draft but he's looking like a stud, racking up the double doubles as a big guard.


----------

